# Harbingers fursona, now we sweet ass ref sheet



## Harbinger (Jun 8, 2014)

And massive thanks to TennaShoe for it 







Lil bit of ref notes.


Inspirations for design: Added the white streaks under the eyes to  reflect my eyes since im so shit at falling asleep. The white thumb,  middle, and index fingers are a reference to the Tron: Legacy suit  design. Regular show made me realised how cool white bands on the wrists  were, and the chest was loosely inspired by the Halo 4 Venator helmet.

I dont know if its the done thing with posting fursona's but here's that  bio form thing. I see my fursona as just a visual represenation of me,  so all this is applicable to me aside from the anthro body of course   well same height.

Name: Harbinger, or Harb if 3 syllables is 2 too many for ya.
Age: 21
Sex: Male
Species: _Canis lupus_
Height:                     5' 8" (173cm)
 Orientation: Straight 
Weaknesses: Bullets to the vital organs

Favorite games: TitanFall, Halo, Metroid, Monster Hunter, Half Life,  Dead Space, Pokemon, Last of Us, Mass effect (up untill the dreaful ME3  ending)
Favorite music: Deadmau5, Kavinsky, , Mystery Skulls, Daft Punk, Gorrilaz, Miike Snow, Gotye, The XX, Rone.
Favorite movies: Aliens, Predator, District 9, Pacific Rim, Tron:  Legacy, Hellboy, Shaun of the Dead, Hot Fuzz, Moon, Looper, John  Carpenters The Thing

Likes: Bugs, predatory mammals, fish amphibians, reptiles, basically  everything to do with nature and the natural world, except monkies,  primates can fuck off. Wintery landscapes and weather, also chilling out  in the night air. Gaming and photography when my camera's not being a  dick.
Dislikes: Cities, people being dicks to the environment, the chinese (is  there any living thing they wont butcher for dick medicine?),  chimpanzee's, flying via man made aircraft is my only fear, crowds,  extreme heat.
Hobbies: Keeping and breeding a variety of exotic pets, photography of said pets and wildlife, and gaming.
Personal quote: "I wish it was alive so i could kill it..." -Harbinger in regards to a faulty xbox controller.
Theme song: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGzJFJRkmCE
Birthdate: 7 / 11 / 92 (day, month, year for you yanks)
Star sign: Scorpio
Favorite food: KFC, chocolate, ben and jerries ice cream
Favorite drink: Ice cold fruit juice, and not ice cold Tea, milkshakes are also pretty rad.
Favorite location: Forests, general untouched wildernesses.
Favorite weather: Thunder and lighting.
Favorite color: Dark grey i guess.
Enemies: Minecraft skeletons, The Covenant, "MLG" gamers, PETA and APA.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 8, 2014)

Jesus Christ, that is the most badass ref sheet I've ever seen. 

I really like that urban-vibe kinda drawing style, but I rarely see it anywhere.


----------



## Taralack (Jun 8, 2014)

I wish people wouldn't use textures on ref sheets, or at least leave the colour refs untextured, makes it hard to actually lift the correct colours off it.


----------



## Hewge (Jun 8, 2014)

Taralack said:


> I wish people wouldn't use textures on ref sheets, or at least leave the colour refs untextured, makes it hard to actually lift the correct colours off it.



But it makes it look COOL!

Although they probably shouldn't use them on the color palette at least. xD


----------



## FangWarrior (Jun 9, 2014)

Badassery! the best ref I have ever seen. It really shows off your fursona's character and personality.


----------



## Harbinger (Jun 9, 2014)

Meh, i liked the sketchy concept art lookin kinda style, the colours are pretty damn variable from light to real dark grey anyway.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jun 9, 2014)

Looks really good, congratz bro!


----------



## Maugryph (Jun 11, 2014)

very nice. It's a very jagged style and very unique.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 11, 2014)

Now I want to bang you 10x more. Ill make ur filthy bugs watch, mwahahahaha!


----------



## Harbinger (Jun 24, 2014)

That feel when your fursona has had more compliments that you.
That feel when only dudes have complimented you.


----------



## mcjoel (Jun 24, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> That feel when your fursona has had more compliments that you.
> 
> That feel when only dudes have complimented you.



Moonfire* is a girl dude.
Awesome ref though.


----------



## Harbinger (Jun 25, 2014)

I meant in regards to batty's bangin comments.
Please no one ever leave him alone with me...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 25, 2014)

Lol!


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jun 25, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> I meant in regards to batty's bangin comments.
> Please no one ever leave him alone with me...



TBH I don't want to be left alone with any of you.


----------



## Rhee (Jun 25, 2014)

so what are the non vital organs I am curious


----------



## mcjoel (Jun 25, 2014)

Rhee said:


> so what are the non vital organs I am curious



The appendix.  :V


----------



## DragonsMaw (Jun 25, 2014)

Oh my goodness, he is one handsome boy.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 25, 2014)

"Is there any living thing they won't butcher for dick medicine?"
Epic win, but it's depressingly not far off.

Very handsome wolf boy <3


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 12, 2014)

Ref updated with sexy floating leg in the far left and refined snazzy tail markings.


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 12, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> TBH I don't want to be left alone with any of you.


Hurtful =c


Also Harbinger make a nude one next to help stimulate the imagination k thank you ;3


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 12, 2014)

Hell yes, Tenna arts. She's one of my favorites. :3 

@Taralack At least in this instance the numbers or codes or whathaveyou were included.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 12, 2014)

Hey I actually like this sheet and the character isn't half bad.
It doesn't look like vomit like other 90%


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 12, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> Hurtful =c
> 
> 
> Also Harbinger make a nude one next to help stimulate the imagination k thank you ;3



Well i was gonna star in some sexy fun times with some sexy wolf gal till some bastard auto brought 
And yeah TennaShoes awesome to work with


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 12, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Well i was gonna star in some sexy fun times with some sexy wolf gal till some bastard auto brought
> And yeah TennaShoes awesome to work with



Still pretending to be hetero, I see =v
That's fine, I'm sure Mr. Whiplash would love another chat with you.

On another note, I like the line quality of the artwork. Wish that was something I could emulate, but I'm content with my thick, gooey outlines. They're their own thing, and I shan't copy another.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 12, 2014)

m8, dicks r ghey.


----------



## NightsOfStars (Oct 13, 2014)

I think I mentioned this once before, but I frickin' LOVE your fursona's design!


----------



## Pantheros (Oct 13, 2014)

HOW HAVE I MISSED THIS?!?!

nise sona dude! It's really good and i love the style it's drawn in!
If you ever get a fursuit i hope you get a realistic one from Clockwork creatures or something to make it look absolutely incredible! dream big dude.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks both 
TBH i've never really considered getting a fursuit, clockwork's are fantastic though, those hyper realistic ones are the only ones i dont find cringe worthy


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 30, 2014)

Hmmm... really like the art style, but I couldn't find TennaShoes anywhere on FA.  Came up with zero on the search.  But yes, nice job on the character ref, like the details that bring him alive.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 30, 2014)

Here you go ^_^

https://www.furaffinity.net/user/tennashoe


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks...


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 30, 2014)

It warms my heart when you use the ^_^ emoticon, Harbinger...


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 30, 2014)

<_<


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 30, 2014)

=[


----------

